# Crêpas de Hongos (Mexican mushroom crepes)



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I made this tonight, very delicious. I had to back off the chilli a little for family friendliness, but it still had enough zing to be interesting. If I was going to make it for "just dinner" rather than an occasion, I think I'd leave out the cream from the sauce next time.

Do you have a crepe pan Matt? I've got one on my shopping list now.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Now dealing with the challenge of what to do with 1.5kgs of uneaten slow-pulled pork.


AKFF meat feast at your house


----------

